# Marriott buys Gaylord Hotels



## Swice (May 31, 2012)

Grand Ole Opry owner Gaylord Entertainment has agreed to sell its hotel brand and the rights to manage its four hotels to Marriott for $210 million in cash.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/busin...210m-in-cash/2012/05/31/gJQAhWV73U_story.html


----------



## FractionalTraveler (May 31, 2012)

Nice find!

I really like the Gaylord Palms in Orlando.  Now I have an excuse to stay there and get some MR points!:whoopie:


----------



## Weimaraner (May 31, 2012)

i've stayed at Grapevine Texas location. Will be nice fit with Marriott!


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 31, 2012)

National Harbor is awesome.


----------



## jme (May 31, 2012)

AWESOME is the first word that comes to mind. Has anyone ever seen the Gaylord Opryland hotel in Nashville, Tn???  

It's truly amazing.....like a city. uhhh, a big city. It goes on forever, about 5 wings, with two humungous atria with multiple fountains, restaurants, real life-size trees and foiliage like a jungle, a river that runs thru it with real riverboat rides.....just an amazing sight.  Google it and find a 360 degree tour. We get lost every time we go. We've been several times for Thanksgiving because they have a feast in the Grand Ballroom, and lots of holiday shows, like Rockettes from NYC for the Christmas spectacular. Same show as in Radio City Music Hall.  

Before i went, i figured it was merely a hick-ville where country types hung out, but i was very wrong---it had 100% "normal" people.....mostly families with kids, or multiple conferences, meetings, etc., etc. Didn't run across too many "Grand Old Opry" types. 

Flood went thru about 3 years ago, and it was underwater, but has been restored as of Thanksgiving last year. Huge outlet mall next door (one of the largest) has never re-opened---totally destroyed----very sad. Was as beautiful as any, and much fun during pre-Christmas season. Our kids loved it, and so did we. Shopped all day and night, went to theatre, etc. Had Christmas Carol performances and other stuff throughout mall.  dozens of good restaurants. 

Hotel, though , is magnificent. Been told, and also read---it's the largest hotel in the world, outside of the Vegas hotels. but it was very expensive------at least $300-400 per night, sometimes higher, so now we can use points (maybe) if it joins the Marriott system.  Sweet news.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 31, 2012)

Hmmm, that's a bunch of new locations for MVCI DC points owners isn't it?


----------



## mpizza (May 31, 2012)

jme said:


> AWESOME is the first word that comes to mind. Has anyone ever seen the Gaylord Opryland hotel in Nashville, Tn???
> 
> It's truly amazing.....like a city. uhhh, a big city. It goes on forever, about 5 wings, with two humungous atria with multiple fountains, restaurants, real life-size trees and foiliage like a jungle, a river that runs thru it with real riverboat rides.....just an amazing sight.  Google it and find a 360 degree tour. We get lost every time we go. We've been several times for Thanksgiving because they have a feast in the Grand Ballroom, and lots of holiday shows, like Rockettes from NYC for the Christmas spectacular. Same show as in Radio City Music Hall.
> 
> ...



The Opry Mills outlet shopping center finally reopened so we have another reason to visit.

Maria


----------



## channimal (May 31, 2012)

jme said:


> AWESOME is the first word that comes to mind. Has anyone ever seen the Gaylord Opryland hotel in Nashville, Tn???
> 
> It's truly amazing.....like a city. uhhh, a big city. It goes on forever, about 5 wings, with two humungous atria with multiple fountains, restaurants, real life-size trees and foiliage like a jungle, a river that runs thru it with real riverboat rides.....just an amazing sight.  Google it and find a 360 degree tour. We get lost every time we go. We've been several times for Thanksgiving because they have a feast in the Grand Ballroom, and lots of holiday shows, like Rockettes from NYC for the Christmas spectacular. Same show as in Radio City Music Hall.
> 
> ...



I was there several years ago and agree. Just an amazing place.  If I remember, they even have their own radio station in there.  You can walk by the dj booth.


----------



## jme (Jun 1, 2012)

mpizza said:


> The Opry Mills outlet shopping center finally reopened so we have another reason to visit.
> 
> Maria



wow, thanks for that...didn't know...

just googled it and looks like they have an Imax theatre and same array of great stores.

what a great destination, esp at or near holiday time...the hotel is just good old-fashioned family fun.


----------



## jme (Jun 1, 2012)

*Just for the fun of it....*

Several short videos of the *Gaylord Opryland Hotel* in Nashville. It's beautiful at all times, but Thanksgiving and Christmas holidays are simply spectacular and jaw-dropping. Totally unique. THE largest hotel in the world besides Vegas hotels. Worth a trip. Videos don't do it justice, but you still get a glimpse. Beware, if you go, you WILL get lost in this hotel more than 5 times, guaranteed......(so bring your GPS when you're walking to dinner at one of the many restaurants).  

Hopefully, those who use Marriott Rewards for hotel stays will see this Gaylord list of hotels included, now that Marriott has purchased the Gaylord brand. I will book it immediately if so. Especially nice at Thanksgiving.....a real FEAST in the Grand Ballroom!!!! And spectacular decorations with life-size ice sculptures. Already been there several-years-running for that, so I know how wonderful it is. 

Example: right off the bat you will be impressed....when you arrive, the beautiful covered vehicle entrance at bellstand is large enough to hold 50+ vehicles, and then, after going thru the glass doors, the entrance lobby (about an acre in size) will blow you away. Not sure if they still have the gorgeous little coffee cafe/sitting area in the lobby, but if so, the smell alone will make you feel special again....they really hit all the senses.  But it gets even better.....By the time you reach your room (sometimes 1/4 mile from front desks), after passing over sky-walk bridges and fountains galore, and up lonnnnnng escalators, you will already be thinking "I don't ever want to leave this place..."  It's truly like a city under glass.....a land of Oz.  The Cascades Atrium is fancifully amazing (with the squirting fountains shooting from one small island location to another many yards away into a pool); and the Delta Atrium is like a vast botanical garden, with 30 ft trees towering over you, and balconies jutting out everywhere, obviously enjoying magnificent views of the whole interior wonderland; and a river running thru the whole place, with boatloads of people passing every few minutes. Wave to the people in the riverboats as you then gaze over across the river to catch an al fresco terrace restaurant on another level overlooking everything; and the sound of muted waterfalls is really all you will ever hear. Unless, that is, you suddenly hear a chorale performance strike up spontaneously from somewhere in the atrium expanse----probably one of the small little natural amphitheater areas made of functional brick steps which blend into the landscape, strategically scattered throughout the gardens specifically for that purpose (they come out and sing Christmas carols after Thanksgiving Day, or have short musical concerts at any time with various instruments, almost like a flash performance). Spontaneous fun is what I call it....

short *You Tube* video of *Gaylord Opryland Hotel Delta Atrium*, just one section of hotel. more spectacular in person....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGZZbWMynHs


a balcony view by random amateur:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=zzxz0e4Rx9M

a Christmas view by amateur:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INBzUWqCcxQ&feature=related

tour of hotel by amateur:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=JKW_KQHr1dQ

outdoor Christmas lights by amateur:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LWzBxPZJmI&feature=related

Travel Channel's nomination as "Most Christmassy Hotel":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFVG60Bajn0&feature=related

Hotel rooms and suites from hotel website:
http://www.gaylordhotels.com/gaylord-opryland/nashville-tn-hotel-rooms-suites/index.html

Dining:
http://www.gaylordhotels.com/gaylord-opryland/nashville-tn-dining-activities/index.html

Amenities:
http://www.gaylordhotels.com/gaylord-opryland/services-amenities/hotel-amenities/index.html

Next Door: *Opry Mills Mall* : map and list of stores (scroll alphabet):
http://www.simon.com/mall/FloorPlan.aspx?id=1259

enjoy


----------



## chunkygal (Jun 1, 2012)

I love the National Harbour location and if a conference I am iffy about is there, it moves up on my list. Sadly, 3 years ago when I was there, there were many stores ..."opening soon..." that have still not open, most notealby the Disney location...but all in all a great location.


----------



## jme (Jun 4, 2012)

*Gaylord Hotels & Marriott...early 2013*

...have had contact with MVCI president Steve Weisz, and here's what was said regarding addition of Gaylord hotels to the Marriott portfolio, and my question as to whether Marriott Rewards Members would have access to them via the rewards program:

quote:
_"Once the agreement between Gaylord Hotels and Marriott International is complete, you will be able to earn and redeem Marriott Rewards points at the Gaylord Hotels.  However, please keep that at this time the deal is only an agreement and requires approval of the Gaylord Hotels shareholders.   We anticipate the actual change in management to happen sometime in early 2013."_

Great news indeed.  I'll be booking a rewards stay as soon as it's signed and sealed and under the big "M".  

For all the negatives I hear constantly, I still say,
 "THANK YOU, J W.  My family's life has been enriched because of you."


----------



## aandmrun (Jun 4, 2012)

*Message deleted*

Message deleted - my comments were not well received. (Guess I'm too new to this site)


----------



## jme (Jun 4, 2012)

deleted due to duplicate post


----------



## jme (Jun 5, 2012)

*ok*



aandmrun said:


> Message deleted - my comments were not well received. (Guess I'm too new to this site)



also deleted my entire response to aandmrun's post above. Serves no purpose now, except it  explained how his post was a total misunderstanding of mine, and came out of left field. Yes, your post, aandmrun, was not "well received", because it was ridiculous.... and it was especially not well received by me. 

And if you have something to say about that, such as your comments had merit, then I'll repost yours in toto, and let everyone else decide.

And "too new to this site" you say?  funny way to cop out.
You could exit more honestly. 
Instead of a "not well received", try an "I'm sorry".


----------



## Davidr (Jun 6, 2012)

This is great news.  My son is in love with "Big" and we have visited, but not stayed at the Gaylord in Orlando and the Gaylord National Harbor.


----------



## kelly4me (Jun 8, 2012)

chunkygal said:


> I love the National Harbour location and if a conference I am iffy about is there, it moves up on my list. Sadly, 3 years ago when I was there, there were many stores ..."opening soon..." that have still not open, most notealby the Disney location...but all in all a great location.



The Disney location was supposed to be a hotel (possibly DVC) but they pulled out altogether earlier this year.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jun 8, 2012)

My oldest son is a valet at the Gaylord Opryland. I hadn't been in it for about 20 years until he recently gave me a tour. They have maps all over to help you find your way around. Seems like a wise choice. It's huge!

Sheila


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 1, 2012)

from news.marriott.com today:

Marriott Completes Acquisition of Gaylord Hotels Brand and Hotel Management Company



> ... Marriott Rewards points can be earned and redeemed at the Gaylord Texan on Lake Grapevine near Dallas, Texas; the Gaylord Palms® in Kissimmee, Florida near Orlando; and the Gaylord National® on the Potomac in National Harbor, Maryland, near Washington, D.C., beginning in late October, and at the Gaylord Opryland Hotel, in Nashville, Tennessee, beginning in February 2013.  Marriott Rewards can also be earned and redeemed at the Inn at Opryland, a Gaylord Hotel, beginning December 1. ...


----------



## jme (Oct 1, 2012)

*rewards points*

Marriott says Gaylord Hotels will be on line for Marriott Rewards Points use in Feb 2013, so that's fantastic news.....

a bummer for us, because we're already scheduled to go there for THANKSGIVING this year....5 nights, and can't wait!   It's like a huge city....supposedly the largest hotel in the world aside from the Vegas hotels, and i believe it, because we have been several times, and we continue to get lost inside.  It's so much fun, though. And the humungous mall next door just makes it all the more fun, all decorated for the holidays. 

At holiday time, the hotel is amazingly beautiful, and the Thanksgiving meal in the Grand Ballroom is a feast, with seatings all afternoon.  again, cannot wait.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 1, 2012)

jme said:


> Marriott says Gaylord Hotels will be on line for Marriott Rewards Points use in Feb 2013, so that's fantastic news.....
> 
> a bummer for us, because we're already scheduled to go there for THANKSGIVING this year....



Marty, I'm assuming you're booked at Nashville for Thanksgiving?  Just want to clarify based on what I quoted from news.marriott.com that the MR Points affiliations will be effective for the Texas, Florida and Maryland Gaylord hotels in late October and at Opryland beginning Dec 1.  It's only the Nashville site that's delayed until Feb, 2013.


----------



## jme (Oct 1, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> Marty, I'm assuming you're booked at Nashville for Thanksgiving?  Just want to clarify based on what I quoted from news.marriott.com that the MR Points affiliations will be effective for the Texas, Florida and Maryland Gaylord hotels in late October and at Opryland beginning Dec 1.  It's only the Nashville site that's delayed until Feb, 2013.



yes, i know......but thanks anyway.......we've been booked at Opryland Hotel for some time now.  We booked just after we learned the mall had reopened. The hotel itself was always great, but the mall being open was the total package that attracted us in the past......we've been for Thanksgiving 6 times in the past 12 years....really a great experience for that holiday!  

We knew at that time that we most likely wouldn't benefit from the buy-out as far as using Rewards Points was concerned, altho we hoped!  Didn't matter, though----we wanted to go during Thanksgiving anyway......Some of the other Gaylord hotels would have worked, but ours didn't......my bad luck. 

As far as Marriott buying the Gaylord hotels initially, I called the corporate office as soon as i learned of it, just to let them know that many loyal Marriott people were already interested in using points as soon as possible......glad it's close.  If no one's been there before, it's wonderful.....lots to do in Nashville....


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 2, 2012)

jme said:


> We booked just after we learned the mall had reopened. The hotel itself was always great, but the mall being open was the total package that attracted us in the past.



I visited the mall right after it reopened and found it pretty disappointing. Remember those beautiful wood floors in the original mall? Not rebuilt. Typical cheap looking mall flooring. I walked around a bit and shopped in one store, but I didn't see anything exciting. More things have opened since then, so maybe it's a little better now, but it definitely was missing the cool things that made the original interesting.

Sheila


----------



## jme (Oct 2, 2012)

sfwilshire said:


> I visited the mall right after it reopened and found it pretty disappointing. Remember those beautiful wood floors in the original mall? Not rebuilt. Typical cheap looking mall flooring. I walked around a bit and shopped in one store, but I didn't see anything exciting. More things have opened since then, so maybe it's a little better now, but it definitely was missing the cool things that made the original interesting.
> 
> Sheila



....yes, that old mall was pretty spectacular.  We also enjoyed the many restaurants and the movie theaters.  thx


----------



## Pompey Family (Oct 2, 2012)

Just had a look at the hotel via their walkthrough.  A bit too brash and tacky for me.  I don't like it for the same reasons as I don't like the hotels in Vegas.  Well, actually I just don't like Vegas.  And what's with the name?  I can't imagine what my boys would think if I told them we were staying in a Gaylord hotel!


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Oct 2, 2012)

Gaylord Hotels are now available for direct booking on Marriott.com

https://www.marriott.com/hotel-search/united-states.hotels.gaylord-hotels/


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Promotional email today:

Gaylord Hotels: Meet Our Exciting New Brand


----------



## Mr. Vker (Oct 5, 2012)

Just reserved my wife's birthday weekend in December at Gaylord National Harbor.


----------



## Quilter (Oct 6, 2012)

I just went to the link in post #19.   Marriott must have edited the start date for Opryland hotel since it says "early 2013"  not February 2013:

Marriott Rewards points can be earned and redeemed at the Gaylord Texan on Lake Grapevine near Dallas, Texas; the Gaylord Palms® in Kissimmee, Florida near Orlando; and the Gaylord National® on the Potomac in National Harbor, Maryland, near Washington, D.C., beginning in late October, and at the Gaylord Opryland Hotel, in Nashville, Tennessee, in early 2013.  Marriott Rewards can also be earned and redeemed at the Inn at Opryland, a Gaylord Hotel, beginning December 1.


----------



## NKN (Oct 9, 2012)

*Gaylord Hotel*

I checked it out after I read the messages.  I did notice that it says reward points are not currently being offered for stays or for booking.  Perhaps in a few months, after the dust settles.


----------



## gblotter (Oct 9, 2012)

Pompey Family said:


> Just had a look at the hotel via their walkthrough.  A bit too brash and tacky for me.  I don't like it for the same reasons as I don't like the hotels in Vegas.  Well, actually I just don't like Vegas.  And what's with the name?  I can't imagine what my boys would think if I told them we were staying in a Gaylord hotel!


I just finished doing the 360-degree online tours for each of the Gaylord hotels.  Very mixed emotions - not sure what to think actually.

Everything looks high quality and grand in scale.  Lots of wow factor.  Subtlety is not in their vocabulary.  Living large x 10.  There is a certain Disney-esque feeling, but for adults.  I guess the resorts just seem so overwhelming to me (also similar to the feeling I get in Las Vegas, but I'm not a Vegas person either).


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Mar 6, 2013)

*Gaylord*

Was able to book 2 rms for 2 nights at the Gaylord Texan in April for a wedding, using MRPs. Have heard great things about this resort. Any comments/ suggestions?


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 6, 2013)

I just stayed there for a conference.  There are good things and bad.

Good:
really cool place with a lot of restaurants, a great night club (Glass Cactus), good indoor pool, etc.   
Nice and very large rooms, especially if you can get upgraded.
An experience that reminds me of a Disney Resort to some degree

Bad:
Food is hit or miss and very expensive
Mandatory resort fee
Pay to self park
Not at all near Dallas.  Very near DFW airport.
Taxis don't come by.  They try to make you user their car service (expensive)
You are nickeled and dimed to death.  Example: I don't like paying three extra dollars to have my drink on the rocks.  When the menu says nine dollars, I don't like seeing a three dollar surcharge.

I wouldn't stay there again unless it was my only destination given the location.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for your input Matt. At least our dinner meals will be at the rehearsal dinner and day of the wedding. We're having a private party at the Glass Cactus after the rehearsal dinner. I figured the outdoor pool resort would be a great way to relax during the day, since we've been to Dallas before. I assume we can still take a taxi from DFW airport. I read their rates for private car service online. Crazy!


----------

